# Are Hazardous Waste Permits & Air Quality permits required for a small home screen printing business



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a question concerning the need to file for or have a permit to house or dispose of hazardous waste from a small screen printing business.

I am considering starting a business out of my garage, have secured the funds, and going through the process of becoming legitimate. I'm reading a lot of information stating that I need to have Air Permits, Industrial Wastewater and Stormwater disposal permits, and waste Disposal permits. I live in Houston, Tx and I plan on printing approximately 100 shirts a week at max.

Would these rules apply to me or are there any other rules that prevent such an operation from being conducted on my premises?

My HOA does not prevent a home business, but I want to make sure there isn't anything I'm missing in this process.

Thank you


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are doing anything that has any disposal material your probably will need to be cautious about this. I know that in a nearby town, screen printing at home is not permitted just because of the waste problem. This would need to be addressed with your local agencies


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

Well I got off the phone with the Texas Commision of Environmental Quality and she said I would not need to permit with them, but instead would need to go through a homeowner hazardous disposal. This is because it is under 220lbs. of waste in a month.

Anyone heard of this or had a similar situation? Or do most people just keep quiet about what they are doing?


----------



## Ace of Spades (Dec 5, 2009)

Contacted my local hazardous waste facility as instructed and they directed me to this bit of information. 

"Waste generated by businesses in small quantities, or CESQG waste, is exempt from the disposal and processing requirements for hazardous waste generated in larger quantities so long as the waste generator meets certain conditions. Even though the waste is in small quantities and is considered to be exempt waste, we cannot accept this waste at HHW events or facilities. However; we do encourage you to properly dispose of the waste to protect the environment."

They then suggested that I contact the people I was just talking to about how to go about disposal. Not sure where to go from here. Neither jurisdiction can handle me. One says I don't make enough waste and the other says the waste doesn't fall into their category.

Which brings me to the next question. How much waste does one generate making approx. 100 shirts a week? Any help here would be great.


----------

